# Help me decide Black or Blue New Aquis



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

I was already looking and considering picking up a mid tier watch on a bracelet and think I have narrowed it down to Oris. I was looking at older used models that were no longer being made like the TT1 or a older Aquis. So here is my question to the Oris WUS community, help me decide if I should take the plunge. Buy a brand new Oris Aquis 2017 model in black or blue , a brand new previous years Aquis, or a used TT1.

Here are some things to consider, I have a Seiko Padi Turtle so I'm not sure if the blue color would be redundant in my collection if I purchased the gradient/sunburst version (not sure how close the colors are really). I have a almost 7.5 inch wrist, and am not super gentle on my watches. I would want to wear this regularly, dress casual and sporty mainly. This would be my most expensive watch to date and I am pretty new to the watch world. All help is welcomed, but I would like to make a purchasing decision soon. So there you have it, this is what I am trying to decide on and just wanted a little help from people who know way more than I do about this brand.

Pictures are thanks to google.

TT1 Blue








TT1 Black 








Older Blue Aquis








2017 Aquis Black or Blue version


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

MGB614 said:


> I was already looking and considering picking up a mid tier watch on a bracelet and think I have narrowed it down to Oris. I was looking at older used models that were no longer being made like the TT1 or a older Aquis. So here is my question to the Oris WUS community, help me decide if I should take the plunge. Buy a brand new Oris Aquis 2017 model in black or blue , a brand new previous years Aquis, or a used TT1.
> 
> Here are some things to consider, I have a Seiko Padi Turtle so I'm not sure if the blue color would be redundant in my collection if I purchased the gradient/sunburst version (not sure how close the colors are really). I have a almost 7.5 inch wrist, and am not super gentle on my watches. I would want to wear this regularly, dress casual and sporty mainly. This would be my most expensive watch to date and I am pretty new to the watch world. All help is welcomed, but I would like to make a purchasing decision soon. So there you have it, this is what I am trying to decide on and just wanted a little help from people who know way more than I do about this brand.
> 
> ...


Black or blue 2017 would be the only ones I'd consider. Black is classic and versatile. Blue is a little more fun.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I'd do the 2017 with the blue dial. Just saw this review of it and it's definitely a looker:


----------



## watchman1221 (Jun 11, 2016)

2017 Blue Dial all the way!!! Thanks for sharing this thread- these new Aquis's are too cool!!


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Blue! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

SaoDavi said:


> Black or blue 2017 would be the only ones I'd consider. Black is classic and versatile. Blue is a little more fun.





jkpa said:


> I'd do the 2017 with the blue dial. Just saw this review of it and it's definitely a looker:





watchman1221 said:


> 2017 Blue Dial all the way!!! Thanks for sharing this thread- these new Aquis's are too cool!!





joepac said:


> Blue!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for all the responses already. Seems most people are loving the new blue. And yes I've seen The Urban Gentry video from yesterday, it is funny because before that video I did not know there was a 2017 version. I was actually really close to buying a older model and saw that last night, thank goodness I did not rush my decision.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I was faced with the choice of either the Diver Date blue (TT1) or the blue Aquis (it's now the old blue Aquis) and I went for the DD. I've never regretted my choice though I've often wished that I'd been in a position to pick them both.


----------



## wadewadewade (Feb 3, 2017)

The blue gradient is gorgeous


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

The blue is eye-catching but a bit more casual. I chose black because I typically wear it in the office and it looks great, very classy and something a bit different than your average diver. Either way, you can't go wrong. I prefer the hands of the 2017 but could do without the "Aquis" on the dial (wouldn't stop me from buying it though).


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

elliswyatt said:


> The blue is eye-catching but a bit more casual. I chose black because I typically wear it in the office and it looks great, very classy and something a bit different than your average diver. Either way, you can't go wrong. I prefer the hands of the 2017 but could do without the "Aquis" on the dial (wouldn't stop me from buying it though).


After going back and forth in my head all evening last night. I decided on the black 2017, it's more subtle and after talking to Rob at Topper Jewelers I think I made the right call. Again thanks for all the comments and votes, I really appreciate everyone giving me there opinion.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

To me the black bezel is important for the looks of the watch from far away. That's why I voted for the 2017 blue, but the black would also work.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

As you have stated that you are not gentle on your watches then I would suggest that you choose an Aquis over the TT1, as the Aquis have ceramic bezels and therefore are far more resistant to stratches. But then you can't go wrong with either the new 2017 model or the pre-2017 model in any colour, both models are fantasic watches. The new 2017 model is slightly more refined and although it has a fractionally larger diameter, IMO it actually wears a little smaller than its predecessor, but as you have a 7.5" wrist that should be irrelevant and you may even prefer the more substantial bracelet of the pre-2017 model. Have a look at this thread which has some direct comparison pictures of the two models: https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/new-2017-aquis-date-out-yet-4287114.html

Also have you considered one of the Tungsten bezel models, which should be even more damage proof than the ceramic bezels:









Whatever you decide, you can't go wrong with an Oris, especially an Aquis. I love them, with 3 currently in my collection and if I could find a 40mm Tungsten then I'd have a fourth


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

I've had a black TT1 for several years now. It's taken lots of abuse and has been a daily wearer most of its life. I think you'll be pleased with your 2017.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Leonine said:


> To me the black bezel is important for the looks of the watch from far away. That's why I voted for the 2017 blue, but the black would also work.


Me also. To me in pictures the black dial with the slightly brushed ceramic bezel gives it more of a tool look. The blue is beautiful though.



MadMrB said:


> As you have stated that you are not gentle on your watches then I would suggest that you choose an Aquis over the TT1, as the Aquis have ceramic bezels and therefore are far more resistant to stratches. But then you can't go wrong with either the new 2017 model or the pre-2017 model in any colour, both models are fantasic watches. The new 2017 model is slightly more refined and although it has a fractionally larger diameter, IMO it actually wears a little smaller than its predecessor, but as you have a 7.5" wrist that should be irrelevant and you may even prefer the more substantial bracelet of the pre-2017 model. Have a look at this thread which has some direct comparison pictures of the two models: https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/new-2017-aquis-date-out-yet-4287114.html
> 
> Also have you considered one of the Tungsten bezel models, which should be even more damage proof than the ceramic bezels:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your informative reply. I have seen the Tungsten bezel models before in passing and admired them but was not certain what I was looking at lol. I assumed they were just grey bezels. Your Aquis collection is very nice, how do you decide when to wear which one?



GreenManalishi said:


> I've had a black TT1 for several years now. It's taken lots of abuse and has been a daily wearer most of its life. I think you'll be pleased with your 2017.


Thanks I think so too.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Ah, I missed that you have made your decision... Congratulations, I'm sure you'll be thrilled with the new black Aquis :-!


----------



## samanderson (Aug 16, 2011)

I reckon you made a good choice! But all are good. I've just bought a older black from another member and I'm waiting for it to arrive. I really liked the look of the gradient blue dial with black bezel, but a black dial came up so I took a punt. 

Enjoy yours while I wait for mine (arriving next Sunday)


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> Ah, I missed that you have made your decision... Congratulations, I'm sure you'll be thrilled with the new black Aquis :-!


Thank you, I believe I will. I still appreciate all the knowledge and info from a Oris enthusiast and sage like yourself 


samanderson said:


> I reckon you made a good choice! But all are good. I've just bought a older black from another member and I'm waiting for it to arrive. I really liked the look of the gradient blue dial with black bezel, but a black dial came up so I took a punt.
> 
> Enjoy yours while I wait for mine (arriving next Sunday)


I have to wait for mine to be restocked before Topper can ship to me. Rob sold the last one he had in stock 2 days ago. So you will be wearing and admiring yours before I will and I am totally jealous lol. He took my order though and said it should be a week or so.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

As a former owner of the older all-blue Aquis, I think you made a very good choice. The non-gradient blue Aquis is too muted in tone and really is more gray than blue -- slate gray is a better description. I know many Oris enthusiasts love it, but having tried to live with it for several months I decided it wasn't for me and sold it. It simply did not pop on my wrist. I believe the all-black or gradient blue/black variants are the way to go. I hope you are delighted when the new one arrives.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Two questions:

1. Is the 2017 black dial Aquis a matte black like the older model? Or is it a sunburst style like the 2017 blue dial?

2. Is the 2017 blue dial that people are calling a gradient, really a gradient (like the Rolex Deep Sea)? Or is the "gradient" just a lighting effect caused by the sunburst pattern on the dial?

Thanks!


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Lee_K said:


> As a former owner of the older all-blue Aquis, I think you made a very good choice. The non-gradient blue Aquis is too muted in tone and really is more gray than blue -- slate gray is a better description. I know many Oris enthusiasts love it, but having tried to live with it for several months I decided it wasn't for me and sold it. It simply did not pop on my wrist. I believe the all-black or gradient blue/black variants are the way to go. I hope you are delighted when the new one arrives.


Thank you  I really hope so too.



SaoDavi said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Is the 2017 black dial Aquis a matte black like the older model? Or is it a sunburst style like the 2017 blue dial?
> 
> ...


1. From what I have been told and seen online the dial is matte like the pre-2017 model, and the bezel is more of a brushed black.

2. I believe it is more of a sunburst, but am not positive. I'm sure the Oris experts here can answer this better than I can.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MGB614 said:


> Thank you  I really hope so too.
> 
> 1. From what I have been told and seen online the dial is matte like the pre-2017 model, and the bezel is more of a brushed black.
> 
> 2. I believe it is more of a sunburst, but am not positive. I'm sure the Oris experts here can answer this better than I can.


The dial is a sunburst, but to me it looks like its also lacquered, it is still kind of matte but less so than the pre-2017 model... if that makes sense. The sunburst texture is not as obvious as the picture below suggests, so I guess the gradient blue effect is just a laquered sunburst, but it is very nicely done and I think looks superb when seen yourself:









The bezel is a polished ceramic:









Difficult to illustrate with mobile phone pictures, but I hope these give you some idea.


----------



## Spiker (Mar 18, 2011)

I just picked up a new 2017 Aquis Date blue dial yesterday. I sold my older Aquis Date a few months ago and instantly regretted it. Ordered this one May 8 and waited patiently or it to ship to my AD in Toronto. 

My first impression is, wow! It's slightly slimmer and lower profile than its predecessor yet retains the Aquis bulk. The new glossy bezel really looks nice as do the new engravings. The blue dial is more sunburst than gradient, it looks black most of the time until the sun hits it then the blue pops. The horns are a little smaller which will allow it to fit under a sleeve easily. Mine is running at about +2 seconds over 24 hours so far. 

Really impressed, Oris hit it out of the park with this one. It will be on my wrist a lot this summer, if summer decides to show up this year!

Have a great weekend everyone!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Spiker said:


> I just picked up a new 2017 Aquis Date blue dial yesterday. I sold my older Aquis Date a few months ago and instantly regretted it. Ordered this one May 8 and waited patiently or it to ship to my AD in Toronto.
> 
> My first impression is, wow! It's slightly slimmer and lower profile than its predecessor yet retains the Aquis bulk. The new glossy bezel really looks nice as do the new engravings. The blue dial is more sunburst than gradient, it looks black most of the time until the sun hits it then the blue pops. The horns are a little smaller which will allow it to fit under a sleeve easily. Mine is running at about +2 seconds over 24 hours so far.
> 
> ...





MadMrB said:


> The dial is a sunburst, but to me it looks like its also lacquered, it is still kind of matte but less so than the pre-2017 model... if that makes sense. The sunburst texture is not as obvious as the picture below suggests, so I guess the gradient blue effect is just a laquered sunburst, but it is very nicely done and I think looks superb when seen yourself:
> 
> View attachment 12013434
> 
> ...


Man, luckily I have a standing pre-order for the next shipment and have my pick of the black or the blue. Because all the pics and comments have me rethinking my decision to get the black model, might have to switch my order to blue lol.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I know I flew the flag for the old blue Aquis but TBH any aquis is the right Aquis. Enjoy your new watch.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

If they could just bring back the 40mm


----------



## steelcityfishanddive (May 2, 2017)

I was unaware of that Tungsten finish. That's a nice option.


----------



## Spiker (Mar 18, 2011)

WichitaViajero said:


> If they could just bring back the 40mm


For what it's worth I would visit an AD and try on the new 2017 Aquis. The changes make the watch wear smaller than 43.5mm and certainly smaller than the previous generation Aquis. I have a 6.75" flat wrist and I'm very comfortable wearing this, it does not look too large at all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## purekoryo (Feb 24, 2017)

2017 blue all the way.


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

Love the blue. Need to go check these out at my AD. Hopefully it will fit my 6.5 wrist! The last model was borderline for me.


----------



## Whiskeydevil (Apr 25, 2016)

I've had the older 43mm aquis for almost 3 years and I love it. The changes are nice and definitely make it wear smaller despite the slightly larger mm size. 

I urge so many people to try them on because they do not wear as large as one might think.


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

I like the looks of the older blue but they all are great looking watches.


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Blue looks way better


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

My order was shipped by Topper, and will be here Tuesday. They really have provided great customer service so far.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

MGB614 said:


> My order was shipped by Topper, and will be here Tuesday. They really have provided great customer service so far.


Congratulations on the new piece. Be sure to post the pics!


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Will do


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

I'm very impressed so far.


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Very nice. I love the brushed finish on the black bezel. I still can;t decide if the Aquis is too "formal" looking for me.


----------



## Candle11 (Feb 15, 2016)

Black works in all occasions and clothing, blue... not quite


----------



## bacardidu06 (Sep 22, 2016)

Just something to think about, Aquis models take a big hit when it comes to depreciation. I bought mine (Aquis date, blue ceramic 2016) pre-owned with bracelet for under 1000 euros.


----------



## Wfreed22 (May 23, 2016)

I'm a bigger fan of the blue but the black is probably more usable in an every day setting


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Anyone would suggest best place to get 2017 blue dial version? Probably in EU as I live in Europe. I'm planning to get it, but trying to find best possible deal.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

bacardidu06 said:


> Just something to think about, Aquis models take a big hit when it comes to depreciation. I bought mine (Aquis date, blue ceramic 2016) pre-owned with bracelet for under 1000 euros.


Why is this?


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

bacardidu06 said:


> Just something to think about, Aquis models take a big hit when it comes to depreciation. I bought mine (Aquis date, blue ceramic 2016) pre-owned with bracelet for under 1000 euros.





jalcon said:


> Why is this?


I have not noticed Oris Aquis depreciate any more than other brands/models at a similar level. However Oris occasionally discount old models when they release new models, so some dealers are now discounting the previous model Aquis. I recently picked up the older (my preferred) model Oris Big Crown Original Pointer Date with a 25% discount from an authorised dealer.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive (May 2, 2017)

Curious as well why used Oris watches seem to have a relatively lower resale price. The new Hammerhead is set to be shipping out soon and I really like the looks of it. I'm wondering if the watch is really worth the $2,500+ price or if I should just wait a bit and keep an eye out for a used one? It is limited to 2,000 pieces so maybe that will help keep the value up??? I really like the Breitling Superocean Heritage watches so I'm debating between spending over $2,000 for a limited Oris watch that might have a much lower resale value in the near future or pick up a gently used Superocean Heritage for about the same price.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

steelcityfishanddive said:


> Curious as well why used Oris watches seem to have a relatively lower resale price. The new Hammerhead is set to be shipping out soon and I really like the looks of it. I'm wondering if the watch is really worth the $2,500+ price or if I should just wait a bit and keep an eye out for a used one? It is limited to 2,000 pieces so maybe that will help keep the value up??? I really like the Breitling Superocean Heritage watches so I'm debating between spending over $2,000 for a limited Oris watch that might have a much lower resale value in the near future or pick up a gently used Superocean Heritage for about the same price.


:-s Just about all new watches will depreciate once used, and to a point usually the higher the initial cost then the higher the depreciation, I guess that is why you are considering a used Breitling. From what I have seen Oris decpreciate no more than other similar level brands/models.

Only you know if you want to buy new and be the first owner of a pristine watch, or wait and take the risk of a good one appearing on the used market at a reasonable price. Based on those I've seen for sale recently, prices for previous Oris Aquis limited editions like the Aquis Red and Maldives seem to hold up quite well.

As for if the Hammerhead is worth its asking price... is any watch really worth its full retail price? All I can say is that from my opinion and experience Oris punch above their weight as regards quality and value for money when compared to other brands at the same price point.

All this is very subjective, and you just have to decide which is more desirable to you. Good luck


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

bacardidu06 said:


> Just something to think about, Aquis models take a big hit when it comes to depreciation. I bought mine (Aquis date, blue ceramic 2016) pre-owned with bracelet for under 1000 euros.





traczu said:


> Anyone would suggest best place to get 2017 blue dial version? Probably in EU as I live in Europe. I'm planning to get it, but trying to find best possible deal.


I love this watch, and am very much enjoying my honeymoon phase with it. Barely want to wear any of my other watches at the moment. I was not really concerned with the depreciation , and am happy to be the first owner of my watch. I do not know about importing fees etc. but I think I got a great deal from Topper Jewelers on my 2017 model which was surprising because all of the grey market sellers I had been seeing around are higher. I can't talk exact pricing because they are a forum sponsor, but check them out for sure.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

MGB614 said:


> I love this watch, and am very much enjoying my honeymoon phase with it. Barely want to wear any of my other watches at the moment. I was not really concerned with the depreciation , and am happy to be the first owner of my watch. I do not know about importing fees etc. but I think I got a great deal from Topper Jewelers on my 2017 model which was surprising because all of the grey market sellers I had been seeing around are higher. I can't talk exact pricing because they are a forum sponsor, but check them out for sure.


Thanks for the tip, I will definitely check them.


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Definitely blue!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

I purchased the small second, black with orange. I almost immediately wished I bought the blue! It's more understated, when you do see it in the right light, it's mesmerizing!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## CVX661 (Feb 1, 2017)

I currently have the blue gradient and previously had the all blue. If the bracelet was all brushed, I'd say all blue, but the blue and black with the polished links looks better IMO. 

It also matches the blue gradient and black color scheme for a Prius Prime's instrument cluster....hence why it was a keeper for me.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I love black dials, and most of the watches that I have bought and sold are/were black dials--BUT, Oris does a metallic blue dial better than most--I happened upon a non-diver (polished) bezel TT1, with blue dial, and would never, ever go back to the black dial versions--the blue changes hues in different lights from midnight blue/black to a sharp radiant metallic blue--much more lively and attractive than any black I have ever seen. Here's mine.


----------



## Bajoporteno (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree with others. Black will always be the more practical and sensible one.


----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

I would always say aquis in this scenario although I hadn't seen the dial of the tt1 in such a good light before.. just wow. That being said I would need to go for the 40mm version myself, the 43 I tried on looked a little bit silly on my wrist.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

Bajoporteno said:


> I agree with others. Black will always be the more practical and sensible one.


Agreed!


----------



## mcwatch12 (May 2, 2017)

one of each


----------



## Justin8836 (Apr 17, 2016)

When the sun hits that gradient blue, you'll know you made the right choice.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Why no 2017 orange hand/marker version in the poll? That's what I'm eyeing.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

For your first Aquis, go with black. You can always introduce some colour with the rubber strap- I have blue & orange as well as black . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

